# Heresy's Monthly Sprue Drive - February '13 - Warriors of Chaos and Dark Angels



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​

Hello Heretics! 

In case you are new to the site or old age has addled your mind, this is a reminder about the Sprue Database resource found only on Heresy Online!

In June 2011, the Sprue Database was added to the website thanks to a lot of time and effort from Jezlad and Viscount Vash (as well as a few others such as Cypher871 and Wolf_Lord_Skoll). Since then, thousands of submissions from members have been added to the database and, thanks to a handful of people, we now have quite a large number of sprue photographs building up.

However, there is a long way to go until we have a complete collection, especially with the continual release of new models from Games Workshop, Privateer Press, Infinity, and others. But we can not achieve anything near a full Sprue Database without the help of you, the members of Heresy Online.

This is the next installment of our monthly campaign to completely fill up the different armies in the Warhammer universe. The goal is, by the end of the month, to have a sprue uploaded for every model currently available. The only way we can do this is with the help of the many Heretics who either buy new sprues or have complete, unprimed sprues lying about.

We will start this out rather slowly and simply, moving on with some of the newer releases since you all are more likely to have those models still on the sprues. Depending on the response we get, we may expand this to 1 WH40K army and 1 WHF army a month (or other systems, depending on interest). This way, we can crank through and complete this great resource for you all.

The focus area for the next month will be:

Dark Angels and Warriors of Chaos

This drive is for ALL Dark Angel and Warriors of Chaos models, old and new (as long as they are not currently on the database). 

The list of what we need is below:
*Warriors of Chaos*
*Lord*

Archaeon
Galrauch
Kholek Suneater
Sigvald the Magnificent
Valkia the Bloody
Vilitch the Curseling
Chaos Lord
Chaos Sorcerer Lord
Daemon Prince
*Hero*

Wulfrik the Wanderer
Throgg
Festus the Leechlord
Scyla Anfingrimm
Exalted Hero
Chaos Sorcerer
*Character Mounts*

Chaos Dragon
Chaos Steed
Daemonic Mount
Disc of Tzeentch
Juggernaut of Khorne
Manticore
Palanquin of Nurgle
Steed of Slaanesh
*Core*

Chaos Warriors
Chaos Marauders
Forsaken
Chaos Warhounds
Chaos Chariot
Marauder Horsemen
*Special*

Hellstriders of Slaanesh
Chosen
Chaos Knights
Chaos Ogres
Dragon Ogres
Chaos Trolls
Chimera
Gorebeast Chariot
Chaos Warshrine
*Rare*

Hellcannon
Dragon Ogre Shaggoth
Chaos Giant
Chaos Spawn
Skullcrushers of Khorne
Slaughterbrute
Mutalith Vortex Beast

*Dark Angels*
*HQ*

Azrael
Ezekiel
Asmodai
Belial
Sammael
Company Master
Interrogator-Chaplain
Chaplain
Librarian
Techmarine
Servitors
Command Squad
Deathwing Command Squad
Ravenwing Command Squad
*Elites*

Company Veterans Squad
Deathwing Terminators Squad
Deathwing Knights
*Fast Attack*

Ravenwing Attack Squadron
Ravenwing Support Squadron
Ravenwing Black Knights
Ravenwing Darkshroud
Nephilim Jetfighter
Ravenwing Dark Talon
*Heavy Support*

Land Speeder Vengeance
*Other*

Dark Vengeance Sprues
Any and all Forgeworld Models


However, don't let that put you off of submitting any other images! All submissions are welcome as the more we have, the closer we get to achieving the goal... of utter sprue domination! Yes, I'm a nerd, so sue me, you're the one browsing a Wargaming forum :laugh:

And don't forget, the following award is available to those who contribute by submitting a large amount of acceptable submissions:



> _Sigil of the Scarab__
> Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation will also be awarded to contributors (the more pictures you submit, the higher your reward will be).

*What are we looking for exactly?* The following thread describes how to use the Sprue Database as well as how we would like members to submit their images - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91724.


One last thing to note; if you have any ideas for the database or have found any errors in the database that need correcting, please use this thread to do so - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92886.

Thank you so much to those of you who have been helping us so far and I hope that more members are able to start contributing towards it soon.​


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Due to the lack of Dark Angels sprues, we opted to continue their drive into the month of February. We know that the Sprue Database is still experiencing some hiccups, so if you come across a problem, please let us know *in this thread* so we can get them fixed as soon as possible. Your support is, as always, most appreciated!


----------

